# يا ريت اللي عنده الضغط مايدخلش لانه ممكن يموووووت....



## mazzikanoo (13 مايو 2007)

*انا اسف يا جماعة خنقتكوا كتير النهاردة بس دة اخر موضوع عن حادثة العياط... و شوفو رد الناس ايه على الكلام... للعلم الموضوع دة منقول من حجرة نقاش بالردود .... يلا بينا نتفرج على المهاذل*​
*القاهرة-رويترز
قالت مصادر أمنية السبت 12-5-2007 ان قوات الامن المصرية ألقت القبض على 59 مسلما شاركوا في اشتباكات مع الاقباط بشأن انشاء كنيسة في قرية جنوبي القاهرة. وأصيب في الاشتباكات 10 مسيحيين أحدهم حالته سيئة.

وقال مصدر أمني ان النيابة العامة أجرت تحقيقات ومعاينات في قرية بهما التي تتبع مركز العياط بمحافظة الجيزة التي تجاور القاهرة وأمرت بالقبض على 59 مسلما تورطوا في الاشتباكات وان الشرطة ألقت القبض عليهم.

وأضاف "الحصر النهائي للخسائر أثبت احتراق 27 منزلا ومتجرا للمسيحيين في الاحداث منها عشرة منازل دمرت بالكامل بالاضافة الى متجرين. يبدو أن ما حدث كان هجوما شنه المسلمون على المسيحيين."

وقال مصدر قضائي ان النيابة وجهت الى من ألقي القبض عليهم تهم "اثارة الفتنة والاتلاف والحريق العمد والتجمهر."

وكانت المصادر الامنية اشارت الى أن شبانا مسلمين وزعوا منشورات مناوئة للمسيحيين بعد صلاة الجمعة. وقال مصدر "قام مسيحيون بتوسعة بيت اعتادوا الصلاة فيه في القرية وتصور مسلمون أنهم يبنون كنيسة."

وقالت المصادر ان الجانبين تبادلوا القذف بالطوب واشتبكوا بالعصي. وأشارت الى أن هجمات وقعت بكرات اللهب. ولا توجد كنائس في كثير من القرى الصغيرة التي يسكنها مسيحيون الى جانب المسلمين في مصر.

وذكرت المصادر الامنية أن قوات الامن تدخلت بعد اندلاع الاشتباكات التي شارك فيها حوالي 500 شخص بينهم حوالي 300 من المسلمين.

وقال مصدر ان المصابين نقلوا الى مستشفي مدينة العياط وان اصاباتهم متوسطة.

والعلاقات بين المسلمين والاقلية المسيحية في مصر سلمية غالبا برغم اندلاع اشتباكات وعنف بين الجانبين بين وقت واخر. ويشكل المسيحيون ما يصل الى 10 في المئة من السكان الذين يبلغ عددهم 75 مليون نسمة. والباقون معظمهم مسلمون سنة.

والقيود المفروضة على بناء الكنائس هي أحد أهم مصادر الشكوى لدى المسيحيين وأغلبهم من الاقباط الارثوذكس.

وقالت مصادر امنية ان المسيحيين أبلغوا السلطات بأن خطبة الجمعة في مسجد القرية تناولت عملية انشاء كنيسة مما اثار غضبا بين المصلين الذين خرجوا من المسجد في مجموعة كبيرة تحركت الى الكنيسة حيث اندلعت الاشتباكات.

وقالت المصادر ان الشرطة تدخلت لوقف الاشتباكات وحاصرت القرية واعتقلت في البداية 17 شخصا من الجانبين.

وأكد متحدث باسم وزارة الداخلية المصرية ان نحو 500 مسلم تجمعوا بعد صلاة الجمعة وانه تم اشعال النار في مداخل ثلاثة منازل. وقال ان ثلاثة اشخاص اصيبوا في الاحداث التي امتنع عن وصفها بأنها اشتباك.

وشهدت مصر أسوأ اشتباكات طائفية عام 1999 حين لقي 20 مسيحيا حتفهم واصيب 22 اخرون وأحرقت عشرات المتاجر في قرية الكشح بمحافظة سوهاج بجنوب مصر. 

وفي فبراير شباط أحرقت متاجر لمسيحيين بعد شائعة عن قصة حب بين فتاة مسلمة وشاب مسيحي في جنوب مصر.

وفي العام الماضي طعن رجل مسلم عمره 45 عاما مسيحيا وأصاب خمسة اخرين في مدينة الاسكندرية الساحلية مما تسبب في اشتباكات طائفية استمرت ثلاثة أيام قتل فيها مسلم. وقالت السلطات ان المهاجم مختل عقليا.


________________________________

بعض التعليقات اللى تثير الاعصاب

7 - غير صحيح سيف المحامى
|
12/05/2007 م، 04:00 مساءً (السعودية) 01:00 مساءً (جرينتش)
ان ما حدث اليوم ليس اعتداء على الاخوة الاقباط كما جاء فى الخبر فهى مشاجرة حدثت بين مجموعة من الشبان المصرييين وبالطبع اصبح الامر فريقان فريق مسلم والاخر مسيحى مما زاد الامر سوء بسبب طبيعة الحياة داخل الريف المصرى الذى يقوم على ان الفرد بمثلبة عائلة فاذا ما حدث اعتداء على الفرد كأنه حدث اعتداء على العائلة كلها فاصبحت المشاجرة بين العائلات جميعهم ارجو ان ينقل الخبر بشفافية وحياد تام 


4 - مصر مصرررررررررررى
|
12/05/2007 م، 03:47 مساءً (السعودية) 12:47 مساءً (جرينتش)
انا مش عارف ليه مصر دايما هى اللى بيظهر فيها الخلافات بين المسلمين والمسيحين ما لبنان فيها وسوريا فيها وبعدين المسيحين هما اللى بيعملوا تفرقه بينهم وبين المسلمين يعنى ليه المسيحى بيحط صليب على ايده والمسلم كما هو لا يضع شيئا ولو المسيحى ما حطش صليب على ايده مش ها تعرف انه مسيحى . thankssssssssssssssssssssssssss 

16 - رب اجعل هذا البلد امنا عبدالله
|
12/05/2007 م، 04:41 مساءً (السعودية) 01:41 مساءً (جرينتش)
يا رب احمى مصر من كل الشرور يا رب اجعلها سخاء رخاء وسائر بلاد المسلمين (المسيحيين والمسلمين هما نسيج واحد لمصر واحدة)على الرغم من كل المحاولات من خارج مصر لاشعال فتنة طائفية الا اننا هنفضل ايد واحدة انشاء الله 

- مع الرأى رقم 4 Tawfek_France
|
12/05/2007 م، 04:46 مساءً (السعودية) 01:46 مساءً (جرينتش)
أنا رأى من رأى الأخ المصرى رقم 4 فعلاً لو الأخوه المسحيين يتجنبوا وضع أى علامات دينية على جسمهم أو ملابسهم ما حدث أى شىء ، فالمصريين نسيج واحد. تماما فليس من المعقول أن تلبس اجنبية ملابس بحر أثناء الحر وتنزل الشارع فى دولة مثل مصر سوف نجد المجتمع يتحفز ضدها. تماماً مثل رفض الغرب لبس الحجاب والنزول بشوارعهم. فعلى قيادات الاخوة المسحيين بمصر يغيروا مفهومهم نحو هذة العلامات التى تؤدى على الأقتتال الداخلى.....فالدين لله والارض للوطن.ومهما حدث فالكل واحد وإن للة وإن إليه راجعون 



18 - من بدأ الاستفزاز salemabdo
|
12/05/2007 م، 04:53 مساءً (السعودية) 01:53 مساءً (جرينتش)
البداية الحقيقية للفتنة بين المسلمين والنصارى في مصر بدئتها الكنيسة واقباط المهجر الذين بدؤو ببث الحقد على الاسلام في نفوس الاقباط منذ الصغر وازداد ذلك بهجوم القس الكاذب زكريا بطرس وتدليسه على الاسلام وسب الرسول ليل نهار عبر مواقع المحادثة او الفضائيات التنصيرية . 


30 - وعلى الاقباط ان يعرفوا حجمهم على الحكومه المصريه ايقاف البث المسيجي التلفزيوني 
|
12/05/2007 م، 05:17 مساءً (السعودية) 02:17 مساءً (جرينتش)
وعلى المسلميين ان يتحلوا بصبر لحد مانشوف نهايتها  


32- كلنا واحد عادل
|
12/05/2007 م، 05:19 مساءً (السعودية) 02:19 مساءً (جرينتش)
انا أيد صاحب تعليق رقم 11. حيث ان اقباط المهجر يزرعون الفتنة ويهاجمون الاسلام ويسبون الرسول ليل نهارا عبر مواقع المحادثة او الفضائيات التنصيرية. و يستنكرون عروبة مصر و يحتقرون المسلمين. انا استنكر هذة الأحداث. و استنكر بعض التعليقات فللمسحيين الحق بلبس الصلييب و لكن اطالبهم بالأستنكار ما يحدث من بعضهم عبر شبكات الأنترنت. و شكرا 

38 - ضربنى وبكى وسبقنى واشتكى مصرى
|
12/05/2007 م، 05:23 مساءً (السعودية) 02:23 مساءً (جرينتش)
يعنى النصارى هم من ابتدوا بسب المسلمين من خلال قناة الحياة والقس الوقح زكريا بطرس ونحن المسلمين اكبر من ان نرد عليه لاننا مقتنعين بديننا ولن تزيدنا تلك الاكاديب سوى تمسك بديننا وحب رسولنا الكريم 


46 - و ليعلم كل ذي حجم حجمه كتكوت مهاجر
|
12/05/2007 م، 05:32 مساءً (السعودية) 02:32 مساءً (جرينتش)
نعم انهم يحتاجون من حين لآخر للطمه لتفيقهم فالاعلام مأجور و انهم ليسوا 10 % و ان كانوا صوتهم عالي فسيخرس و لينادوا بالوحدة الوطنية و ليرتموا في احضان الحكومة المكروهة انهم لم يعودوا مصريين من نبت هذه البلد الطاهرة و يكفي موقفهم من التعديلات أو الخيانات الدستورية الأخيرة و تعالوا انظروا اليهم كيف يحاولون السيطرة على الاعلام و المال و لكن المصريون لهم بالمرصاد و كل شوية كده ياخدوا قلم يرجعهم جحورهم من تاني أنا عارف ان الحكومة العظيمة ستنكل بالشرفاء الغيوريون على دينهم و وحدانيتهم , و ممكن يتهموهم يالارهاب و ممكن يطلعوا تبع الجماعه المحظورة و لكن لكي الله يا مصر إذا الشعب يوما أراد الحياة ***************فلابد أن يستجيب القدر ولابد للظلم أن ينجلي **********ولابد للقيد أن ينكسر اسلاميةى اسلامية يا بلدي يا سمرة يا أبية 


57 - اشهد ان لا اله الا الله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله ... ولن ترضى عنك اليهود ولا النصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم رورو
|
12/05/2007 م، 07:00 مساءً (السعودية) 04:00 مساءً (جرينتش)
وبعدين مع نصارى مصر والله العظيم كرهت سيرتهم الدولة تمنعهم من بناء الكنائس لماذا لا يحترمون القوانين .. هوة انتو كل ما تشوفو مسجد عايزين تبنو قبالة كنيسة ............. ايه القرف ده ................. ريحونا بقة وهاجرو على امريكا وفرنسا ......... شوفو اخوانكم الموارنة كلهم هاجرو الى امريكا .............. ودي عينة صغيرة جداا من الارهاب والاضهاد المسيحي ضد المسلمين منع بناء مسجد والسبب تعطيل المصلين لمرور الكلاب دي القصة في بلاد الحرية والديموقراطية رابط الخبر واليس من حقنا اذا ان نمنعكم من بناء الكنائس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 




اعتقد كفاية كده وتابعوا الباقى بنفسكم وحتعرفوا سر اللى بيحصل فى العياط ودير مواس وامبابة والكشح وغيره وغيره
هى دى عقول المصريين المسلمين!!:act23: ​**انا اسف على حرقة الدم​*


----------



## Tabitha (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يا ريت اللي عنده الضغط مايدخلش لانه ممكن يموووووت....*

http://www.4shared.com/file/15818116/2a55d03d/el_a3aatbmha__123.html?


الأحداث الإرهابية الآخيرة بإحدى قري مصر 
ولقاء فيديو مع بعض المصابين في هذه الأحداث ​




(منقول من موقع الأقباط المتحدون)


----------



## fady_vb (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يا ريت اللي عنده الضغط مايدخلش لانه ممكن يموووووت....*

شوفتوا السماحة و السلاااااااااام 

شوفتوا الدلع اللى احنا عايشيين فيه !! :yahoo:

انا طول عمرى اقول البلد دى كلها خير !!

عشان تعرفوا حجم السماحة , الناس دى لما بتتكلم عن السماحة مش بتتكلم من فراغ !

يا سلااااااااااااااااام ... ربنا يديمها عليكم سماحة


----------



## sparrow (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يا ريت اللي عنده الضغط مايدخلش لانه ممكن يموووووت....*

ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## rafek_casper (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يا ريت اللي عنده الضغط مايدخلش لانه ممكن يموووووت....*

الرد علي الاخ 57 احنا هنفضل علي ارضنا الارض الي مشي عليها المسيح والعذراء مريم وعليها الا ديرا والكنائس وكل ماهو يرمز للمسيحيه فيها احنا هنفضل فيها والي مش عجبه يمشي


----------



## Abo Daniel (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يا ريت اللي عنده الضغط مايدخلش لانه ممكن يموووووت....*

بهايم يا رسول الله بهايم
يا جماعه حرام عليكم احنا دمنا مش ناقص حارقه دم
وبهايم يا رسول الله


----------



## samer12 (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يا ريت اللي عنده الضغط مايدخلش لانه ممكن يموووووت....*

 ندعو المسيح رب السلام أن يبسط سلامه


----------



## Moony34 (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يا ريت اللي عنده الضغط مايدخلش لانه ممكن يموووووت....*

التعليق رقم سبعة وخمسين...
فعلا مش عارف أقول حاجة
حقيقي شر البلية ما يضحك...
هنقول إيه بس عن الإرهاب والتخلف...
ربنا يسوع المسيح قادر أن يحفظنا


----------



## fakhry2010 (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يا ريت اللي عنده الضغط مايدخلش لانه ممكن يموووووت....*

ايه اعم يبقى مين الى دمه يتحرق  بتقول انكم تبنو جامع احنا عايزين كنيسه جانبه ازاى بقى وانتم كل كنيسه عندنا جنبيها مش جامع واحد بالعكس 2 او اكثر وممنك احنا نكون عندنا كنيستين فى قريه صغيره او عزبه اما انتم ممكن يوصل 6 او 7 وبعدين بالنسبه للاططهاد دى اخر حاجه تتكلم فيها لانك عارف كويس مين الى بيطهد مين ولو كنت ناسى افكرك فى الكشح احان الى جبنا ناس من بره تضربنا صح والجهاد والقتال فى سيبل الله احنا باردو  وبعدين بالنسبه  لمصر مصر دى بلدنا من قبل  ماتيجو ولا تخطو فيها  ومصر مباركه فى الانجيل شعبها يبقى بلد مين مزكوره فى الانجيل  وبوص للتارخ 2007 سنه ولا 1400 وحاجه كدا جم بالسيوف وخدوها ههههههههههه ومتخليش دمك يتحرق ارشم الصليب على لاى بيحرق مك لاى انت عارفه وهاينصرف فى الحال


----------



## mazzikanoo (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يا ريت اللي عنده الضغط مايدخلش لانه ممكن يموووووت....*

*ميرسي فخرى على مشاركتك بس الموضوع ممكن يحرق دم ناس كتييييييير و اولهم انا 
و السؤال اللي بيخنقنى ليه احنا نقابلهم بالخير و هم يقابلونا بالشر .. لاحنا بنتكلم معاهم فى حاجة!!
ولا احنا الأغلبية ولا احنا اللي ظالمينهم .. بالعكس كل حاجة هما واخدينها... 
سلطات .. نفوذ .. وسايط ( اكيد محمد احسن من جرجس فى البلد دى ) .... الخ
و كل دة و احنا مابنكلمش و كمان لما نيجى نبنى كنيسة .. يحرقونا..
و مش كدة و بس دول كمان بيقولو ان الكلام دة ماحصلش .. و التحقيقات بتقول عكس كدة خالص 
بالذمة كل دة و دمى مايتحرقش... بس برضه الصلاة بس هى اللي هاتنجينا .. و ربنا مع كل الأهالي أصحاب 
البيوت اللي ادمرت و احرقت و بجد ربنا يعوضهم ... و يعزيهم ..​*


----------



## sh-elameer (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يا ريت اللي عنده الضغط مايدخلش لانه ممكن يموووووت....*

انتوا مجانين مش كفايه الجماعة سايبينا عايشين فى البلد كمان عايزين تبنوا كنيسه ايه مفيش احساس 
دا احنا نحمد ربنا انهم مستحملينا 
وبعدين افرض قتلوا كام واحد يعنى هنولع فى البلد  لالالا عيب 
على فكرة شهداء الكشح كانوا 21 شهيد مش 20
وبعدين هما المره دى ولعوا بس مقتلوش فلو حد من الاخوة المسيحيين مات فدى غلطته هو هما ميقصدوش 
انا عن نفسى عندى الضغط لو مسمعتوش صوتى تانى اوعوا تعتبرونى شهيد 
دا عادى خالص هبقا انا اللى غلطان لانى فكرت انى مواطن مصرى 
وانا مش كدة خالص انا ضيف عند الجماعه الحلوين دول ربنا يخليهم لينا ويخلصونا من العالم وتعب العالم


----------



## mazzikanoo (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يا ريت اللي عنده الضغط مايدخلش لانه ممكن يموووووت....*

*بجد التعليق بتاعك جاااااااااامد جدا ..
و انا بحب التعليقات الساخرة .. 
و يا ريت اشوفك فى كل الموضوعات..
ربنا يباركك.. و ميرسي على مشاركتك​*


----------



## snow_white7 (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يا ريت اللي عنده الضغط مايدخلش لانه ممكن يموووووت....*

اللى   اتكلموا  دول  مش  كل  المسلمين...واللى  عملوا  كده  برضه مش كل المسلمين.

وده  مش  الاسلام  الحقيقى...اسلامنا  الحقيقى  يكفل  حريه العباده والعقيده.

والاسلام دين  محبه  وسماحه وليس  دين  عنف  وارهاب وسفك دماء زى ما  فكرتكم  عنه.

وانا  عارفه  لو  اتكلمت  من  هنا  للسنه  الجايه  مش  هتصدقوا  لان  انتوا  فكرتكم  عن  الاسلام

كلها  خاطئه.ولكن  انا  مش  عارفه  انتوا  معتبرين  نفسكوا  مواطنين  درجه  تانيه ليه ؟؟؟

ايه  المسلمين  كل  يوم  الصبح  يوزعوا  عليهم  بسكوت  وانتوا  لاء ؟؟؟؟


----------



## BITAR (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يا ريت اللي عنده الضغط مايدخلش لانه ممكن يموووووت....*

*الموضوع ببساطه *
*( همج وتخلف وفقدان عقل وتفكير )*
*فرق شاسع *
*بين *
*الله محبه*
* واحبوا اعدائكم باركوا لاعنيكم *
*وبين*
*ياايها النبى*
* حرض المؤمنيين على القتال*
*وايضا *
*قاتلوهم حيث ثقفتموهم *
*كلمة اخيره*
*دع الامر لمن بيدة الامر*​


----------



## BITAR (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يا ريت اللي عنده الضغط مايدخلش لانه ممكن يموووووت....*



snow_white7 قال:


> اللى اتكلموا دول مش كل المسلمين...واللى عملوا كده برضه مش كل المسلمين.
> 
> وده مش الاسلام الحقيقى...اسلامنا الحقيقى يكفل حريه العباده والعقيده.
> 
> ...


مجموعه مسلمين 
صلوا الجمعه
لاحظ
صلوا الجمعه
واخد بالك 
صلوا الجمعه
واللى ميصليش الجمعه 
( ليها عقاب )
طبعا انا مش عارفه
ولكن سيدى 
بعد صلاه الجمعه
بهمجيه ذهبوا
 لاحراق المنازل والمتاجر
طيب لو مكنوش
 بيصلوا الجمعه 
كانوا
 ولعوا فى مصر كلها
لك الله يا مصر​


----------



## snow_white7 (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يا ريت اللي عنده الضغط مايدخلش لانه ممكن يموووووت....*



BITAR قال:


> *الموضوع ببساطه *
> *( همج وتخلف وفقدان عقل وتفكير )*
> *فرق شاسع *
> *بين *
> ...



يا بيتر  للمره  المليون الايات  دى  كانت  نازله  فى  ظروف معينه.

مش  معنى  كده  انها  بتحض  على  قتالكم.

وصدقنى  يا  بيتر    الاسلام والله ورسوله  برىء  من  افعال  هؤلاء  فى  حاله  اذا  كان

الخبر  فعلا  زى  ما  بتقولوا  كده.


----------



## snow_white7 (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يا ريت اللي عنده الضغط مايدخلش لانه ممكن يموووووت....*



BITAR قال:


> مجموعه مسلمين
> صلوا الجمعه
> لاحظ
> صلوا الجمعه
> ...



لو  كان  الخبر  ده  زى  ما  بتقولوا  كده  ومش  خناقه  عاديه ( لان  انتوا  برضه  قولتوا  ان

الكهنه  بيقولوا  دى  كانت  خناقه  عاديه)بين  مسلمين  واقباط وليس  بدافع  دينى.

صدقنى  مافيش  مسلم  يعرف  دينه  بجد ولا  يرض بظلم الاخرين سيوافق  على  افعالهم

  بس  ما  تاخدوش  عاطل  مع  باطل والله  لا  يرض  بالظلم  واسلامنا  برىء  من هذه  الافعال  

الهمجيه.  يا  بيتر  هناك  حديث  صحيح  عن  الرسول(ص) يقول  فيه "من  أذى ذميا فقد أذانى"

صدق  رسول  الله (ص)


----------



## fakhry2010 (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يا ريت اللي عنده الضغط مايدخلش لانه ممكن يموووووت....*

ياعم انت جاى تقوللنا احنا الاسلام شم عراف ايه وايه متقول لاخواتك المسلمين ولا هم مش اخواتك باردو وبعدين ياعم هم مبيعملوش حاجه من نفسهم دا نبيهم قللهم كدا قاتلو الزين لم يؤمنين بالله ورسوله احنا كامسيحين مؤمنين بربنا يسوع المسيح له كل المجد ومش مؤمنين برسول بتاعكم يبقى المقصود انكم تقتولنا صح اه وفى ايه تانى صحيح ايوه هى دى اه لما الراجل بتاعكم الاله بتاعه قله اوامرك ان تقتل الناس وانت قلت للناس اومرت اقتل الناس "‏أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى ‏ ‏يشهدوا ‏ ‏أن لا إله إلا الله وأن ‏ ‏محمدا ‏ ‏رسول الله ويقيموا الصلاة ويؤتوا الزكاة فإذا فعلوا ذلك ‏ ‏عصموا ‏ ‏مني دماءهم وأموالهم إلا بحق الإسلام وحسابهم على الله"
سورة التوبة 9: 29 فمن إعتدى عليكم فاعتدوا عليه بمثل ما أعتدى عليكم"
سورة البقرة 194:2 طيب ليه مبتسمعوش كلامه الى يعتدى عليكم اعتدو عليه مقلش الى ميعتتديش عليكم اعتدو عليه على فكره لو عندك الضغط ابقى اقتل واحرق اوك وانت تحس بالنبساط ويقولللك جدع ههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يا ريت اللي عنده الضغط مايدخلش لانه ممكن يموووووت....*

*عايزك تجيب لى دليل واحد*
* ان دول مش مسلميين*
*وبعدين *
*الكهنه *
*بيقولوا ان خناقه عاديه علشان الموضوع *
*يتلم *
*والا ان قامو ا المسلمين *
*باحراق المسيحيين انفسهم*
* بعد ما افلتوا من هذا *
*بعد حرق منازلهم  ومتاجرهم*
*وافكرك بنفس الكلام*
*فاكر موضوع المدرسه*
* بتاعه العياط *
* ناظر المدرسه *
*اصدر اوامره ان *
*جميع الطالبات ترتدى الحجاب*
*وتم شكوى هذا الناظر *
*وتم توقيع عقوبه عليه*
* من قبل  الوزاره *
*وليس الامن*
*ظهر بالتليفزيون*
* اولياء  امور *
*طالبات مسيحيات*
* يقولون ان *
*الناضر لم يصدر *
*اوامره *
*وان الفتيات ارتدوا الحجاب؟*
* بارادتهم *
*الناس دول*
* عايشين*
* حياه السلام والمحبه*
* وعدم حب الازى للغير*
* ملاحظ الفرق*


----------



## BITAR (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يا ريت اللي عنده الضغط مايدخلش لانه ممكن يموووووت....*

*معزره نسيت حاجه *
*عايز اعرف ايه *
*حكايه *
*اى مسلم عارف دينه *
*مش ممكن يعمل *
*كده*
*بعد كل مهزله تحصل *​


----------



## Abo Daniel (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يا ريت اللي عنده الضغط مايدخلش لانه ممكن يموووووت....*

حرقه الدم الكبري
ولكن المره دي احنا الي هنحرق دم بعض
ماذا حدث في هذا الموضوع
تخيلوا ايه الي حصل فيه
وايه الي حصل للهمج والغوغاء الي اسمهم (مسلمين)

تم عمل جلسه عرفيه توصلت الي الاتي
اكرر (عرفيه) اصل مصر مافيهاش قانون
ان يقوم المسحيين بسحب شكواهم ضد المسلمين وتبرئتهم
وان يقوموا (اي المسحيين) باصلاح ما افسده الغوغاء علي نفقتهم الخاصه
وان يستمروا في الصلاه بنفس المنزل الذي يصلون فيه (يعني مافيش كنايس هاتتبني)
والبجاحه الكبري اكرر البجاحه 
يطلع شيخ علي قناه فضائيه ويقول خلاص اتحلت 
هايصلوا بنفس المنزل ومافيش قبه ولا جرس ولا ميكرفون ولا صلبان هاتتعمل
كفايه كده عليكم وعليا

يجب ان نفتح باب التبرع لمرضي الضغط والسكر علشان الادويه غلت اوي​


----------



## BITAR (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يا ريت اللي عنده الضغط مايدخلش لانه ممكن يموووووت....*

*واضح انهم مش عارفين *
*يطبقوا القانون ليه*
* ويطبقوه ازاى*
* دول عايزين*
* قانون *
*سكسونيا*
*علشان اتضح *
*ان*
* الغوغائيين والهمج دول *
*كانوا شاربين حاجه*
* اصفره *
*والى زى دول *
*حرام*
* يطبق عليهم قانون*
*اكرر*
* دع الامر لمن بيدة الامر*​


----------



## geems2010 (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يا ريت اللي عنده الضغط مايدخلش لانه ممكن يموووووت....*

الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم تصمتون


----------



## snow_white7 (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يا ريت اللي عنده الضغط مايدخلش لانه ممكن يموووووت....*



fakhry2010 قال:


> ياعم انت جاى تقوللنا احنا الاسلام شم عراف ايه وايه متقول لاخواتك المسلمين ولا هم مش اخواتك باردو وبعدين ياعم هم مبيعملوش حاجه من نفسهم دا نبيهم قللهم كدا قاتلو الزين لم يؤمنين بالله ورسوله احنا كامسيحين مؤمنين بربنا يسوع المسيح له كل المجد ومش مؤمنين برسول بتاعكم يبقى المقصود انكم تقتولنا صح اه وفى ايه تانى صحيح ايوه هى دى اه لما الراجل بتاعكم الاله بتاعه قله اوامرك ان تقتل الناس وانت قلت للناس اومرت اقتل الناس "‏أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى ‏ ‏يشهدوا ‏ ‏أن لا إله إلا الله وأن ‏ ‏محمدا ‏ ‏رسول الله ويقيموا الصلاة ويؤتوا الزكاة فإذا فعلوا ذلك ‏ ‏عصموا ‏ ‏مني دماءهم وأموالهم إلا بحق الإسلام وحسابهم على الله"
> سورة التوبة 9: 29 فمن إعتدى عليكم فاعتدوا عليه بمثل ما أعتدى عليكم"
> سورة البقرة 194:2 طيب ليه مبتسمعوش كلامه الى يعتدى عليكم اعتدو عليه مقلش الى ميعتتديش عليكم اعتدو عليه على فكره لو عندك الضغط ابقى اقتل واحرق اوك وانت تحس بالنبساط ويقولللك جدع ههههههههههه



بص  اما  تبقى  تكلم  بأسلوب  مهذب  شويه  ابقى أرد  عليك.

ولما  احنا  اؤمرنا  بقتالكم  انت  عايش  تعمل  ايه ؟؟؟؟

وشكرا  بس  ماتنساش  تقرأ  نشيد  صباح  الخير  يا  سماحه قبل  الفطار  كل  يوم.

حبوا اعداءكم باركوا لاعنيكم احسنوا الى مبغضيكم وصلوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم)

(وأما  أنا فأقول لكم لا تقاوموا الشر بل من لطمك على خدك الأيمن فحول له الأخر أيضا)

(لا تقل كما فعل بى هكذا أفعل أرد على الانسان بمثل عمله

نشتم فنبارك نضطهد فنحتمل.


----------



## snow_white7 (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يا ريت اللي عنده الضغط مايدخلش لانه ممكن يموووووت....*



BITAR قال:


> *عايزك تجيب لى دليل واحد*
> * ان دول مش مسلميين*
> *وبعدين *
> *الكهنه *
> ...




هو  انا  قلت  انهم  مش  مسلمين ؟؟؟  انا  بقولك  المسلم  اللى  يعرف  دينه  صح مايعملش

كده  مايرضيش  ربنا  ده  كمان  ...احنا  اسلامنا  مش  كده  وانتوا  حريين  بقه  صدقوا  ولا  لاء.

وليه  بقه  يلموا  الموضوع  الكهنه ؟؟؟والله  لو  ليهم  حق  ماكانوا  سابوه  ابداااااااااااا

كمان  بقه  اهالى  البنات  اللى فى  مدرسه  العياط  دى هما  مش  مضايقين  من  حاجه

وانتوا  مضايقين  لهم  اما  حاجه  غريبه  اوووى ؟؟؟؟


----------



## snow_white7 (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يا ريت اللي عنده الضغط مايدخلش لانه ممكن يموووووت....*

]





> وايه الي حصل للهمج والغوغاء الي اسمهم (مسلمين)


ده  ايه  الحب  ده  كله  والسماحه  اللى  اتعلمتها  من  دينك ؟؟؟؟
[





> FONT=Arial Black]والبجاحه الكبري اكرر البجاحه [/FONT]
> يطلع شيخ علي قناه فضائيه ويقول خلاص اتحلت
> هايصلوا بنفس المنزل ومافيش قبه ولا جرس ولا ميكرفون ولا صلبان هاتتعمل



ايه  دليلك  على  كده ؟؟؟؟ولا  هو  كلام  وخلاص ؟؟؟


----------



## Tabitha (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يا ريت اللي عنده الضغط مايدخلش لانه ممكن يموووووت....*



snow_white7 قال:


> ايه  دليلك  على  كده ؟؟؟؟ولا  هو  كلام  وخلاص ؟؟؟



كيفك سنو وايت؟

انا مش فاهمة سنو وايت تقصدي ايه ؟ ياريت توضحي ؟
عايزة دليل على ايه ؟


----------



## Tabitha (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يا ريت اللي عنده الضغط مايدخلش لانه ممكن يموووووت....*



snow_white7 قال:


> هو  انا  قلت  انهم  مش  مسلمين ؟؟؟  انا  بقولك  المسلم  اللى  يعرف  دينه  صح مايعملش كده  مايرضيش  ربنا  ده  كمان  ...
> 
> احنا  اسلامنا  مش  كده  وانتوا  حريين  بقه  صدقوا  ولا  لاء.



سنو وايت مع إحترامي الشديد ,
بس عاوزة اقولك حاجة .. لسه امبارح انا داخلة على موقع إسلامي وكان بيناقش صفات الداعية الإسلامي أو الإمام ..
ومن ضمن الصفات اللي ذكرها التي يجب ان تتوافر في شخصية الداعية الاسلامي:
*أن يدعو المسلمين للجهاد ضد الكفار (كل من هو غير مسلم)*
ولو عاوزة الرابط أنا ممكن ابعتهولك .. (بس انا مش عارفة لو وضعت رابط لموقع اسلامي بيخالف القوانين ام لا)
على كل حال سنو وايت هذا وان دل بيدل على اخلاقك النبيلة انك مش متخيلة ان الله ممكن يأمر بالقتل والجهاد

الله معك


----------



## يوسف الصديق (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يا ريت اللي عنده الضغط مايدخلش لانه ممكن يموووووت....*



snow_white7 قال:


> هو انا قلت انهم مش مسلمين ؟؟؟ انا بقولك المسلم اللى يعرف دينه صح مايعملش
> كده مايرضيش ربنا ده كمان ...احنا اسلامنا مش كده وانتوا حريين بقه صدقوا ولا لاء.


سيدتى المحترمة

انت تجادلين مجادلة بيزنطية


عارفة لية


علشان محمد اعلن الحرب على العالم كله
نعم محمد اعلن الحرب على العالم كله



اليك الحديث من صحيح البخارى وصحيح مسلم

عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما ، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : 
( أمرت أن أقاتل الناس ، حتى يشهدوا أن لا إله إلا الله ، وأن محمدا رسول الله ، ويقيموا الصلاة ، ويؤتوا الزكاة ، فإذا فعلوا ذلك عصموا مني دماءهم وأموالهم إلا بحق الإسلام ، وحسابهم على الله تعالى ) رواه البخاري و مسلم .




هل لاحظتى 
 (( أمرت أن أقاتل الناس )).​

اموت واعرف من هو قليل الادب اللى امره بقتل الناس ... نعم الناس ....


للتأكد ادخلى هنا

http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/archive/readArt.php?id=59047


العوض على الله



هو نبى ولا عسكرى


لكم تحياتى​


----------



## snow_white7 (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يا ريت اللي عنده الضغط مايدخلش لانه ممكن يموووووت....*



Anestas!a قال:


> كيفك سنو وايت؟
> 
> انا مش فاهمة سنو وايت تقصدي ايه ؟ ياريت توضحي ؟
> عايزة دليل على ايه ؟



ازيك  انستازيا ؟؟

دليل  على صحه كلام   (يطلع شيخ علي قناه فضائيه ويقول خلاص اتحلت 

هايصلوا بنفس المنزل ومافيش قبه ولا جرس ولا ميكرفون ولا صلبان هاتتعمل )

واحنا  مالنا  ومال  الكلام  ده  واحنا  هنحجر  على  حريه  الناس وعقائدهم.

سلامى  لك  انستازيا.


----------



## snow_white7 (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يا ريت اللي عنده الضغط مايدخلش لانه ممكن يموووووت....*



Anestas!a قال:


> سنو وايت مع إحترامي الشديد ,
> بس عاوزة اقولك حاجة .. لسه امبارح انا داخلة على موقع إسلامي وكان بيناقش صفات الداعية الإسلامي أو الإمام ..
> ومن ضمن الصفات اللي ذكرها التي يجب ان تتوافر في شخصية الداعية الاسلامي:
> *أن يدعو المسلمين للجهاد ضد الكفار (كل من هو غير مسلم)*
> ...



انا كمان بحترم  ادبك  فى  الحديث  والحوار  انستازيا.

وياريت  ترسلى  لى  اللينك حتى  فى  رساله خاصه.

بس  مش  معنى  الجهاد هو  القتل  فقط  فالجهاد  كما اعرفه كمسلمه هو  جهاد مثلا  ضد  اهواء

النفس وطبيعتها  التى  الف  الله  البشر  عليها...جهاد  بالتمسك  بالدين....جهاد  فى  الرد  على

الشبهات.........الخ

وشكرا  مره  اخرى  انستازيا.


----------



## snow_white7 (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يا ريت اللي عنده الضغط مايدخلش لانه ممكن يموووووت....*

[





> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



استاذ اسد  الغابه

ياريت  تقرأ شرح الحديث اللى انت استشهدت به.



> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...




بدأت  حديثك  بالاحترام  وتنهيه  هكذا  ؟؟؟

على  العموم  شكرا.


----------



## Tabitha (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يا ريت اللي عنده الضغط مايدخلش لانه ممكن يموووووت....*



snow_white7 قال:


> ازيك  انستازيا ؟؟
> دليل  على صحه كلام   (يطلع شيخ علي قناه فضائيه ويقول خلاص اتحلت .. هايصلوا بنفس المنزل ومافيش قبه ولا جرس ولا ميكرفون ولا صلبان هاتتعمل )
> واحنا  مالنا  ومال  الكلام  ده  واحنا  هنحجر  على  حريه  الناس وعقائدهم.
> سلامى  لك  انستازيا.




انا نشكر ربنا كويسة سنو وايت , 
يا رب انتي كمان تكوني بخير,
انا حانزلك الحلقة قريب جداً .. عشان تشوفيها بنفسك ..

سلام .


----------



## BITAR (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يا ريت اللي عنده الضغط مايدخلش لانه ممكن يموووووت....*

فالجهاد كما اعرفه كمسلمه هو جهاد مثلا ضد اهواء

النفس وطبيعتها التى الف الله البشر عليها...جهاد بالتمسك بالدين....
*واضح انك مسلمه *
*غير *
*المسلمين الموجودين*
*على سطح الارض*
*وياريت كلهم *
*يبقوا*
*زيك فهمين دينهم*
*ويصوموا ويصلوا ويعطوا الذكاه*
*ويسيبوا*
*خلق الله*
*الباقيين *
*برضوا *
*يصوموا ويصلوا ويعطوا العشور *
*فى*
*كنائس*
*مثل*
*الجوامع*
*قولى*
*امين *
*مسمعتش *
*امين*
*يعنى*​


----------



## mazzikanoo (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يا ريت اللي عنده الضغط مايدخلش لانه ممكن يموووووت....*

*انا مش هاتكلم بالأيات و الحديث انا هاكلمك بالفعل يا سنو وايت...
انا طالب فى جامعة القاهرة ... بشوف يوميا حاجات تثير الأعصاب و بسمع حاجات تخنق اكتر ..
فعلا احنا لو مش متسامحين معاكوا كان من زمااااان اوى اوى اوى عملنا فتنة بس مش على حدود مصر على الدول الأوروربية و انتى عارفة ايه اللي ممكن يحصل دة اكبر مثال اننا متسامحين .. بس اللي عاوز اوصلهولك انى مابحبش احساس الظلم .. مابحبش ابقى حد واخد حقى .. يعنى ليه و احنا فى المدرج افضل اسمع قرأن لغاية مالدكتور يجي ... بلاش دى .. ليه بسهولة اوى لو اي مسلم عاوز يصلى يحتار يدخل انهى جامع و عشان المسيحي يصلى ممكن مايقدرش يوصل .. ليه دايما شبابكوا المسلم اجمع و ابصم بالعشرة على كلامى فاكرين ان المسحيين هفيات و مالهمش شخصيات؟؟؟... و بتعاملوا معاهم كأنهم جربة بالرغم من عكس المعاملة دى خالص مننا ليكم.. ليه ممكن تسمعى صلوات اليوم الخمس من 3 جوامع لازقين فى الشباك عندى و ماسمعش صوت كنيسة الا و انا جواها ؟؟؟ .. فى اسئلة اكتر من كدة بكتيييييييير بتقول ليه؟
بقول لكل الناس شكرا على مشاركاتكم .. و شكر خاص لسنو وايت ميرسي على ردودك و ادبك و اخلاقك..*​


----------



## Tabitha (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يا ريت اللي عنده الضغط مايدخلش لانه ممكن يموووووت....*

سلامي سنو وايت ,
انا اسفة جدا لتاخري في احضار الرابط للحلقة التي جائت على احدى القنوات الفضائية والتي جاء بها التقرير النهائي للجنة اللي اجتمعت في قرية بمها العياط لحل المشكلة 
(ملحوظة::هم فاكرين انهم حاللوا المشكلة)





snow_white7 قال:


> ]ده  ايه  دليلك  على  كده ؟؟؟؟ولا  هو  كلام  وخلاص ؟؟؟






snow_white7 قال:


> دليل  على صحه كلام   (يطلع شيخ علي قناه فضائيه ويقول خلاص اتحلت هايصلوا بنفس المنزل ومافيش قبه ولا جرس ولا ميكرفون ولا صلبان هاتتعمل )
> واحنا  مالنا  ومال  الكلام  ده  واحنا  هنحجر  على  حريه  الناس وعقائدهم.
> سلامى  لك  انستازيا.



*هذا هو الرابط للحلقة التي عرضت التقرير النهائي بعد جلسة الصلح العرفية التي إجتمعت بقرية مها العياط للمصالحة بين الطرفان بالقرية*

http://www.4shared.com/file/16289909/883d91ba/ElAyaat_Peace_Solution.html?​
*



البند الثاني والثالث من تقرير اللجنة على لسان من ألقى التقرير :

*ثانياً* قررت هيئة التحكيم أن من حق الطرف الثاني في محضر التحكيم وهم الأخوة المسيحيين إستخدام منزل السيد عطية يوسف عوض الله  كمدرسة أحد دون أدنى مظاهر كنسية على أن تؤول ملكيته للمطرانية مع إستيفاء *كافة الاجارءات القانونية اللازمة* (يقصد = *كافة التصعيبات القانونية اللازمة*)

*ثالثاً* *يلتزم الطرفان بالتصالح والتنازل* وتقديم ما يفيد القضايا المرفوعة نم كل طرف منهم ضد الطرف الاخر سواءً بالشهر العقاري أو المحاكم (يقصد = *تنازل أهالي الضحايا عن البلاغات التي قدمت منهم للحكومة إثر إصابتهم أو فقدان منازلهم أو سرقة أموالهم في هذا الحادث*)



الله معك+++


----------



## fakhry2010 (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يا ريت اللي عنده الضغط مايدخلش لانه ممكن يموووووت....*

الكنيسة ترفض التعويض المادى على احداث العياط شاهد فى برنامج العشرة مساء ما يسمى بالتحكيم العرفى على هزا الموقع هاتلاقى الرابط الموضوع اه كنت هانسى ابقى اشرب  عسير عشان الضغط مين لاى يجى ليه الضغط بس اه كنت هانسى اكيد الايه الى بتقول امرت ان اقاتل الناس هايشلوها او زمانها خلص هههههههههه http://www.light-dark.net/


----------

